

Technology's Great Leap Backwards - uuilly
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124563025130035875.html

======
IsaacL
This is an important issue, but the WSJ is a mainstream paper. This article
doesn't go into an in-depth discussion of the technical issues, and it also
assumes very little familiarity with the nature of Chinese Net Censorship
(which is rather more complicated than the "Thought Police"/1984 picture
painted here).

Here's one good link which discusses the Green Dam programme in more detail:
[http://sun-zoo.com/chinageeks/2009/06/15/ai-weiwei-all-thats...](http://sun-
zoo.com/chinageeks/2009/06/15/ai-weiwei-all-thats-left-is-are-grass-mud-
horses/)

 _Edit: Actually, I don't think that's the article I had in mind (it came up
on RSS a few weeks ago). But it was from that blog, which has several good
discussions about this topic._

